# SilverLakes Thanksgiving Showcase



## zags77 (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone know when the accepted teams list will be up?

College coaches list?


----------



## Overlap (Oct 20, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Does anyone know when the accepted teams list will be up?
> 
> College coaches list?


It's a TGS tourney, acceptance will show up on your team TGS page as soon as it's posted I believe.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 20, 2017)

Here's the list....

Legends Chocolate
Legends Orange
Legends Vanilla
Legends Strawberry
Legends Rocky Road (like that one)
along with every other Legends flavor and anyone not legends that couldn't get into Surf Challenge

Does anyone really need a list of who is going to a Legends tournament?


----------



## Soccer83 (Oct 20, 2017)

I would like to know.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 20, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Here's the list....
> 
> Legends Chocolate
> Legends Orange
> ...


You are mistaken EVERYONE gets into Surf within the Last year! Don't you see it at least 4 brackets and so on! It's become a money grab Tournament


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 20, 2017)

What happened to Surf?  Looking at the 45 girls teams accepted to the 2001 bracket only 7 of them (3 are from SoCal) are in the top 100 based on Got Soccer.  If you look just at SoCal and use Youth Soccer Rankings only 4 out of the 25 SoCal teams will be there.   It still looks like a good tournament but no longer one of the elite.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 20, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Here's the list....
> 
> Legends Chocolate
> Legends Orange
> ...


Someone got out the wrong side of bed today...geez.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 20, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Here's the list....
> 
> Legends Chocolate
> Legends Orange
> ...


Ha - you must be one of those Surf 'E' licensed ECNL coaches.


----------



## GoWest (Oct 21, 2017)

We're gonna tryout the SilverLakes Thxgiving event this year. Been to Surf Thxgiving quite a few years in a row. I agree it has lost a step or two in BOTH of its tournaments. We'll see if SilverLakes is any good this time around.


----------



## GoWest (Oct 21, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Here's the list....
> 
> Legends Chocolate
> Legends Orange
> ...


It will be interesting to compare the PHX ECNL college coaching list to SilverLakes college coaching list since they are so close together.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> What happened to Surf?  Looking at the 45 girls teams accepted to the 2001 bracket only 7 of them (3 are from SoCal) are in the top 100 based on Got Soccer.  If you look just at SoCal and use Youth Soccer Rankings only 4 out of the 25 SoCal teams will be there.   It still looks like a good tournament but no longer one of the elite.


GotSoccer was never very accurate and is especially inaccurate this year with the DA/DPL realignment.  YSL has been a little quicker to come up to speed, but hasn't added the results from DPL yet (and, even then, the DPL season results wouldn't tell us much as those teams have limited results so far against non-DPL teams). 

In any event, I don't know 2001 well, but for 2002 girls I see at least 9 teams that most would agree are among the top 25 in SoCal (including 2 of the top 3).  That's more than 1/3 of the best SoCal teams gathered in one tournament.  The attending coach list also remains very robust.  I've heard from coaches on the list that they are indeed scouting there again this year, so to the best of my knowledge the list is accurate.  Further, looking at last year's 2002 brackets there was only one DPL club (LA Galaxy San Diego) that participated.  They were in the second tier bracket and failed to win their pool, so I doubt their absence this year will make the College Cup materially less elite for the '02s.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 23, 2017)

GoWest said:


> Been to Surf Thxgiving quite a few years in a row. I agree it has lost a step or two in BOTH of its tournaments. We'll see if SilverLakes is any good this time around.


On what basis are you making this statement?


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 23, 2017)

That for the U11-U14 tournament.  Last years college showcase is actually 9th on the list.  I agree that Got Soccer is not very accurate and it is even less accurate without any fall DA and DPL games entered (not even entered yet for Youth Soccer Rankings).   I also agree that we need to see DPL teams play in some upcoming tournaments to determine their relative strength against CSL and SCDSL teams.   Unfortunately we will not get this comparative information for DA teams.  Surf Thanksgiving lost some of its luster last year when it was partially rained out.   Its looking very dry this year so far so hopefully that does not happened again.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> That for the U11-U14 tournament.  Last years college showcase is actually 9th on the list.  I agree that Got Soccer is not very accurate and it is even less accurate without any fall DA and DPL games entered (not even entered yet for Youth Soccer Rankings).   I also agree that we need to see DPL teams play in some upcoming tournaments to determine their relative strength against CSL and SCDSL teams.   Unfortunately we will not get this comparative information for DA teams.


Good catch.  Thanks for the correction.  Still one of the nation's top tournaments.  You can see why it is a draw for so many coaches.

And, yes, the DA structure is really terrible if you are trying to use a statistical method to determine national rankings.  The only thing we'll have I suppose is to look where DA players end up playing soccer after high school.  But people far smarter than me would have to figure out how to work that into a ranking algorithm.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> That for the U11-U14 tournament.  Last years college showcase is actually 9th on the list.  I agree that Got Soccer is not very accurate and it is even less accurate without any fall DA and DPL games entered (not even entered yet for Youth Soccer Rankings).   I also agree that we need to see DPL teams play in some upcoming tournaments to determine their relative strength against CSL and SCDSL teams.   Unfortunately we will not get this comparative information for DA teams.  Surf Thanksgiving lost some of its luster last year when it was partially rained out.   Its looking very dry this year so far so hopefully that does not happened again.


Actually youthsoccerrakings.com does have DA games listed. The problem is a lot of the teams have not cleaned up their page so to speak. Looking at del Sol DA u14 the pages shows some DA games...while at that same time listing games from their II team on the same page. People just need to report errors on those results so that they get placed under the correct team.


----------



## jojosoccer (Oct 24, 2017)

Not sure if PHX ECNL will draw as many coaches as Thanksgiving.
Nov 10-12, many college teams are playing in conference tournaments. 
College coaches are available over Thanksgiving to recruit since colleges (left in playoffs) are off that weekend.


----------



## soccermama213 (Oct 24, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Here's the list....
> 
> Legends Chocolate
> Legends Orange
> ...


The silverlakes Thanksgiving tournament last year was quite impressive IMO. Well run and coaches present were impressive. Over 20 coaches at each game for our 00 group. Paid off for my dd as well as several others we know. Competition was good as well.
I don't think you will be disappointed at either event


----------



## zags77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Schedules for are up....(DA schedules are not up yet)

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=507


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 27, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Schedules for are up....(DA schedules are not up yet)
> 
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=507


Intriguing matchups for the GU16's.  We'll see the #1 DPL team vs #3 SW ECNL team.  Also matchups of #8 DPL vs. #6 SW ECNL and #4 DPL vs. #7 SW ECNL.  Should provide the first real test of how comparatively deep each league is.  Also a matchup between the #10 DPL team and #5 SCDSL Champions team.  Plus some out of state teams mixed in.  A very interesting weekend ahead.


----------



## Soccer (Oct 27, 2017)

zags77 said:


> .(DA schedules are not up yet)
> 
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=507


And they wont be.  DA Teams are not allowed to participate in the showcase.  US Soccer came out with a mandate they want the girls to rest prior to the Florida Showcase.


----------



## zags77 (Oct 27, 2017)

So here is the breakdown for the Maybach G01 division:

Maybach Divison - 24 teams

10 – DPL teams (several DPL teams will play each other during the tournament???)
4 - ECNL teams – (Sereno, San Juan,  West Coast, Slammers)

Youth Soccer Ranking Nation Ranking of Non ECNL/DPL Teams

Laroc (Utah) #76
AZ Arsenal #95
1 Legends team (Legends FC South #129)
Lone star San Antonio #139
2 Slammers team (HB #148 and South Slammers #168)

*(Why are these team flighted in the Maybach)????*
Utah Soccer Alliance Metro #276
Utah Soccer Alliance Premier #406
Colorado Rush #583
Rainer Valley Slammers (Wash) NOT RANKED

Some good match ups (Legends DPL vs Slammers ECNL, RSC DPL vs. West Coast ECNL, Albion DPL vs. AZ Arsenal and a few others)

But basically if you aren't a DPL team, an ECNL team or from out of state you don't get the opportunity to SHOWCASE against other top teams.  Why would they schedule DPL teams to play other DPL teams after wrapping up the DPL Fall season?  

Will coaches attend the AMG Divison games?  
*
AMG division – YSR National Ranking 20 teams*

Santa Monica United #174
San Juan South #179
RSC – SCV #188
Legends AP #202
Slammers Nichols #266
Campton United #309
Striker KT #345
Arsenal ECNL Cmp #365
Legends FC West #386
San Diego Academy #399
FRAM #405
Beach Tuttle #419
Santa Barbara #456
Slammers EGSL – Oberle #472
IE Surf #532
Pats New Mexico #528
Idaho Rush #615
Legends Gold #699
LA Premier #1135


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 27, 2017)

zags77 said:


> So here is the breakdown for the Maybach G01 division:
> 
> But basically if you aren't a DPL team, an ECNL team or from out of state you don't get the opportunity to SHOWCASE against other top teams.  Why would they schedule DPL teams to play other DPL teams after wrapping up the DPL Fall season?


I'd take a guess that the DPL teams don't want to play any non-DPL/ECNL teams in state because then their parents may just find out that they were duped.  That most of those DPL teams aren't really any better (and some probably worse) than any other Flight 1/Premier/Gold team.  By only playing other DPL teams their rankings will never go down.  As for college coaches going to the AMG division games I'd bet they do get coaches just like teams in the past who weren't ECNL still managed to get college coaches to come to their games.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

If you look at the schedule you will see that there are multiple instances of DPL teams playing SCDSL teams and ECNL teams.   10 out of the 24 teams are DPL teams so with three games it's difficult to avoid some playing each other.  Sounds like your unhappy about playing across the street (can't blame you).  I find your take on DPL and its parents to be interesting considering


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 28, 2017)

zags77 said:


> So here is the breakdown for the Maybach G01 division:


Somebody answer me this... What have the DPL teams done to earn any additional respect, let alone be put in a higher tier with basically all the out of state teams?  

I can't believe I am missing family time so my DD can play the same fucking teams she plays throughout the year - with any college coaches in attendance being led to believe by this 'showcase' that DPL teams are somehow superior.  I get that coaches come to watch players, not teams - but the aesthetic of the tiering matters - and it stinks of laziness and corruption.  

Really wish our team had chosen to go elsewhere for Thanksgiving.  F Silverlakes.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

shortBUTslow,  you won't like my answer but here it is.   Yes DPL is new but it is made up of teams and players that would have been playing either Tier 1 or Premier if DPL did not exist.  At the 01 age, Eagles, LA Premier, LA Galaxy San Diego and Albion would have been Premier. Beach, Legends,  Real SoCal would have been in the champions bracket.  Pateadores and LA Galaxy would have been tier 1.  So don't pretend that these are brand new clubs and players that have came from no where and let fact that many don't like this new league get in the way of where these teams and players came from. 

I agree that some of the teams in the second bracket are just as good or better than same DPL teams. It sucks to have to play across the street.  I agree that top few teams in the AMG division should have been top tier.  But this happens at every big tournament.  Good luck to your team.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> If you look at the schedule you will see that there are multiple instances of DPL teams playing SCDSL teams and ECNL teams.   10 out of the 24 teams are DPL teams so with three games it's difficult to avoid some playing each other.  Sounds like your unhappy about playing across the street (can't blame you).  I find your take on DPL and its parents to be interesting considering


Eh, we're good.  Somewhat surprisingly, my kid is the happiest she's been on a team in a long time.  At this point, she's not sure she really wants to play in college anymore which is why we ultimately ended up forgoing the Academy/DPL route (although the quality of the DPL teams we saw also helped with that decision).  This also means that if no coaches come to her games it isn't a big deal to us.  She just likes playing on a good team and playing new, different teams at showcases.   

I do however feel bad for some of the players we know who choose to drive out of their way to be on a DPL team because they were lead to believe it was the best team in the area or that their kid would actually be able to guest play on Academy (which from what I can tell hasn't happened even once almost 1/3 of the way through the season).


----------



## zags77 (Oct 28, 2017)

Here is a sample of what Real So Cal SCV has done vs DPL teams in CRL:

http://2017crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=D388082C-745C-4D0B-B45D-8D225EAC7B94&tournamentguid=D388082C-745C-4D0B-B45D-8D225EAC7B94&flightguid=D18DB01D-87A9-4D9E-B4A5-53B34EA63233&tourappguid={7E26C2E1-2E2F-4503-A007-42EBE4D417E2}&teamname=Real+So+Cal-SCV+-+G+2001+W&teamcode=0431-01CG01-0602&groupcode=

Travesty that they are in the AMG flight!

Sorry, spin it however you want but DPL league wants to keep the circuit as closed as possible.  This is the only forum where they can achieve that.  Looking forward to Vegas and National Cup to see DPL teams play other teams besides DPL teams!

Note to Legends, how many college coaches are going to watch the 04 and 05 DPL teams?  Move them to west (other side of the street)and give this kids in the AMG 00, 01, 02 ages groups and opportunity to be seen where all the College coaches will be.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

Maybe their DOC should have put them in Champions League.


----------



## zags77 (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Maybe their DOC should have put them in Champions League.


Simi if it’s about what league your in then how do you place the 2nd place Team in CSL Premier out of Maybach?  Santa Monica United is 8-1 in premier with 1 loss to the defending Cal South National Cup champs Rebels 4-3?


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> But this happens at every big tournament.


This is a college showcase, specifically created to help connect girls to colleges.


zags77 said:


> Simi if it’s about what league your in then how do you place the 2nd place Team in CSL Premier out of Maybach?  Santa Monica United is 8-1 in premier with 1 loss to the defending Cal South National Cup champs Rebels 4-3?


It is patently absurd.  Not to mention lazy and corrupt.  
Silverlakes has dropped the ball big time.  They get paid real money to provide a service, and they just told paying customers they are 2nd class citizens.  That our money matters less than a bunch of self-anointed teams who don't even have any relationship to US Soccer.  

I expect (hope) our team and club will loudly express our displeasure, fulfill our commitments this year, and then never return.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Simi if it’s about what league your in then how do you place the 2nd place Team in CSL Premier out of Maybach?  Santa Monica United is 8-1 in premier with 1 loss to the defending Cal South National Cup champs Rebels 4-3?


I agree. I did say the top several teams belong in the top flight.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> This is a college showcase, specifically created to help connect girls to colleges.
> 
> 
> It is patently absurd.  Not to mention lazy and corrupt.
> ...


Don't understand your point.  What does it matter about a relationship with US soccer?  What team are you with?  State your case with specifics.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 28, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> This is a college showcase, specifically created to help connect girls to colleges.
> 
> 
> It is patently absurd.  Not to mention lazy and corrupt.
> ...


Sadly I doubt it'll matter to them.  There will always be another team waiting to take your place.  It is interesting that Rebels (the #1 ranked So Cal team according to gotsoccer/#4 according to YSR which aren't quite as accurate anymore) is playing at Surf this year.  I wonder if they were tipped off that they possibly would have been placed in the AMG flight so figured they were better off playing most of the out of state teams plus Surf and affiliates?  

FWIW I have a feeling that Vegas is going to be set up very similar and I wouldn't be surprised if the DPL teams skip National Cup to keep the illusion alive.

Good luck to all the girls playing though.  Make sure you're kid is emailing those coaches because THAT is how you are going to get them to come to the games, not whether you're in the mega super ultra flight.  From my limited experience (with a player who is U17 and did communicate with coaches a bit when she was still interested in playing college) most coaches didn't care about showcase flights, they would come to games for players they were interested in even if the flight was the peewee flight.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

Definitely not skipping National Cup or Players.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Don't understand your point.  What does it matter about a relationship with US soccer?  What team are you with?  State your case with specifics.


DPL is illusory in its competitiveness and cohesiveness, and is based on an illusory affiliation, and given deference for illusory reasons.  It is a rebranded EGSL.

This is not about you.  I don't care what you think, but for what it's worth my DD plays for one of the 'top teams' you admit are getting screwed.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 28, 2017)

[QUOTE="fotos4u2, post: 131303, member: 223" most coaches didn't care about showcase flights, they would come to games for players they were interested in even if the flight was the peewee flight.[/QUOTE]

 I do agree with this on the whole, but the matchups matter as well.  My sense is, except for the uber-elite - who've mostly already committed anyway (in the 01 age group), a coach will come to watch matches where there are multiple girls to see - perhaps across both teams.  You want a quality opponent because those girls are also attracting coaches.  

There are some teams on the AMG list that have performed horribly this fall.  They should join their own kind with teams like Albion and LAGSD DPL.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 28, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> [QUOTE="fotos4u2, post: 131303, member: 223" most coaches didn't care about showcase flights, they would come to games for players they were interested in even if the flight was the peewee flight.


I do agree with this on the whole, but the matchups matter as well.  My sense is, except for the uber-elite - who've mostly already committed anyway (in the 01 age group), a coach will come to watch matches where there are multiple girls to see - perhaps across both teams.  You want a quality opponent because those girls are also attracting coaches. 

There are some teams on the AMG list that have performed horribly this fall.  They should join their own kind with teams like Albion and LAGSD DPL.[/QUOTE]

Careful or someone will get the idea to start a DPL 2 league and accompanying tournament brackets.


----------



## zags77 (Oct 28, 2017)

Essentially what we have learned with the flighting is that if your not DPL, ECNL or from out of state you shouldn’t apply to Silverlake Showcases.  

Silverlakes careful what you wish for, if flight 1 non champions league team are beating DPL teams handily in CRL and ECNL teams notch a few wins Thanksgiving weekend this might actually prove that ECNL is the 2nd best choice to DA.

We have also learned that your much better off being at Surf in the bottom flight!!  At least you can play at the same venue so college coaches can easily come see you play.

Silverlakes prided themselves on not taking that stay and play cash but it appears that was just for year 1!  Come to think of it maybe they just put those out of state teams in the top flight so the DPL teams could grab a few wins!


----------



## Justafan (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yes DPL is new but it is made up of teams and players that would have been playing either Tier 1 or Premier if DPL did not exist.  At the 01 age, Eagles, LA Premier, LA Galaxy San Diego and Albion would have been Premier. So don't pretend that these are brand new clubs and players that have came from no where and let fact that many don't like this new league get in the way of where these teams and players came from.


Almost certainly not true.  Since most of their A team players are DA, they wouldn't have had enough returning players to stay or promote to Premiere.  If they had stayed at CSL, they may have forced to start over as a new team at the Bronze level.  The best way to look at it is what level these clubs' B teams were playing at last year.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> DPL is illusory in its competitiveness and cohesiveness, and is based on an illusory affiliation, and given deference for illusory reasons.  It is a rebranded EGSL.
> 
> This is not about you.  I don't care what you think, but for what it's worth my DD plays for one of the 'top teams' you admit are getting screwed.


Well isn't that nice that you don't care what I think.


shortBUTslow said:


> DPL is illusory in its competitiveness and cohesiveness, and is based on an illusory affiliation, and given deference for illusory reasons.  It is a rebranded EGSL.
> 
> This is not about you.  I don't care what you think, but for what it's worth my DD plays for one of the 'top teams' you admit are getting screwed.


If you don't care what I think why respond?  Hate to burst your bubble but maybe the illusion is playing in flight 1 (which is certainly not earned either).   I certainly do hope that your team does well and gets plenty of coaches. From your rhetoric it's doesn't sound like you feel the same way back.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Almost certainly not true.  Since most of their A team players are DA, they wouldn't have had enough returning players to stay or promote to Premiere.  If they had stayed at CSL, they may have forced to start over as a new team at the Bronze level.  The best way to look at it is what level these clubs' B teams were playing at last year.


Not completely true but might have some merit with a few clubs.  Real and Eagles took their ECNL teams to DA so your argument doesn't work for them.  LAGSD's second team won Gold South and would have been Premier.  Your CSL arguemnent only works for maybe Albion.  Legends second team was in Champions last year. Beach was a top flight 1 team.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree. I did say the top several teams belong in the top flight.


What you forgot to mention is that some teams in the top flight belong in the lower flight.  You see, that's what's wrong with your narrative. Your response implies DPL is at the top and you're simply acknowledging that some, not all, non-DPL teams are good enough to compete with DPL teams.  This implies DPL is the standard.  IT IS NOT.  Repeating it over and over again doesn't make it true.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 28, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Silverlakes careful what you wish for, if flight 1 non champions league team are beating DPL teams handily in CRL and ECNL teams notch a few wins Thanksgiving weekend this might actually prove that ECNL is the 2nd best choice to DA.


This is what I'm talking about (see my previous post).  Don't do it Zags, don't assume DPL is the second best league and that other leagues are chasing them to be the 2nd best.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 28, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Not completely true but might have some merit with a few clubs.  Real and Eagles took their ECNL teams to DA so your argument doesn't work for them.  LAGSD's second team won Gold South and would have been Premier.  Your CSL arguemnent only works for maybe Albion.  Legends second team was in Champions last year. Beach was a top flight 1 team.


What level did Real, Eagles and LA Premiere 2nd teams play?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 29, 2017)

Justafan said:


> What you forgot to mention is that some teams in the top flight belong in the lower flight.  You see, that's what's wrong with your narrative. Your response implies DPL is at the top and you're simply acknowledging that some, not all, non-DPL teams are good enough to compete with DPL teams.  This implies DPL is the standard.  IT IS NOT.  Repeating it over and over again doesn't make it true.


Don't go twisting my words and implying I have a narrative.  Let me state it clearly for you.  The top SCDSL champions teams and Premier teams are very good.  I am not sure who would win against the top DPL teams but I would like to see them play each other.  The bottom DPL teams are not nearly as good.  The same can be said about the bottom Flight 1 and Premier teams.  Yes there are several teams including DPL teams that if you go by record should be in the 2nd flight and several teams in the second flight that should be in the top flight.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Justafan said:


> What level did Real, Eagles and LA Premiere 2nd teams play?


Real's second team was their Flight 1 EGSL team which took first place in Europa North and Eagle's second team was Premier.  Both of these teams stayed mostly intact with the addition of a couple of good players so even if the DPL hadn't been created they would have kept their league placement in SCDSL/Coast.

LA Premier is another story.  Their Academy team took most of the starters from their last season's Premier team.  The majority of the DPL team are either new or were from their bench that was originally relegated to the third team but pulled up very last minute when they didn't have enough players to field both an Academy and a DPL team.  This team would not have been able to maintain their premier status and possibly would have had to start over at bronze.  It is interesting to note that they have been doing fairly well in DPL.  Is it that they are a better team than anticipated? Or is it that the other teams aren't as good as you would expect?


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 29, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> Real's second team was their Flight 1 EGSL team which took first place in Europa North and Eagle's second team was Premier.  Both of these teams stayed mostly intact with the addition of a couple of good players so even if the DPL hadn't been created they would have kept their league placement in SCDSL/Coast.
> 
> LA Premier is another story.  Their Academy team took most of the starters from their last season's Premier team.  The majority of the DPL team are either new or were from their bench that was originally relegated to the third team but pulled up very last minute when they didn't have enough players to field both an Academy and a DPL team.  This team would not have been able to maintain their premier status and possibly would have had to start over at bronze.  It is interesting to note that they have been doing fairly well in DPL.  Is it that they are a better team than anticipated? Or is it that the other teams aren't as good as you would expect?


Real doesn't have 8 players back from its EGSL team.. or if they do, it is only because they are carrying 22 (or whatever) on the roster.  That team's 'best' players are new to the team fresh from the Eagles, CVU, Westside Breakers, (and I guessing from a very solid Simi Valley team that unfortunately disbanded), etc.  In fact that team, with KW as coach, is without a doubt better than last year's EGSL team - but is underperforming.

But my point isn't that the DPL teams suck, although it is pretty obvious some of them do.. my point is simply that the Silverlakes Showcase, by auto-placing all the DPL teams in a higher bracket, is institutionally supporting a false narrative and thereby giving a lesser value service to some in favor of others.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 29, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> my point is simply that the Silverlakes Showcase, by auto-placing all the DPL teams in a higher bracket, is institutionally supporting a false narrative and thereby giving a lesser value service to some in favor of others.


Agree!


----------



## Soccer (Oct 29, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> But my point isn't that the DPL teams suck, although it is pretty obvious some of them do.. my point is simply that the Silverlakes Showcase, by auto-placing all the DPL teams in a higher bracket, is institutionally supporting a false narrative and thereby giving a lesser value service to some in favor of others.


Silverlakes is run by Legends.  Who is a big supporter of the League.  They after all helped to start the league for fear of losing kids to ECNL teams.  So they of course are going to prop of the DPL.

It is a true shame to make any teams play on the west side.  Put the little ones over there.  The west fields are terrible. 

I will be rooting for the ECNL and Non DPL teams as I think DPL is a load of crap similar to what EGSL was/is.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Oct 29, 2017)

Scheduling some of the AMG games the West fields is just rubbing salt in the wound.  Not a single game in the supposed 'top tier' is being banished there.

I've looked forward to every single showcase my DD has participated in to date... because the matchups were interesting (oops) and the fields have been top notch (oops).

------

Dear Silverlakes, 

You suck.

Sincerely,

An Unhappy 'Customer'


----------



## Fact (Oct 29, 2017)

I  respected Legends because they always did their own thing, had good teams and never stooped to the level of other clubs like Surf that kept their ECNL monopolies  in San Diego (until this year).

Congrats, you are now on the same level touting this DPL crap.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 29, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> Scheduling some of the AMG games the West fields is just rubbing salt in the wound.  Not a single game in the supposed 'top tier' is being banished there.
> 
> I've looked forward to every single showcase my DD has participated in to date... because the matchups were interesting (oops) and the fields have been top notch (oops).
> 
> ...


Where are the west fields?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 29, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Where are the west fields?


400 feet from the east fields


----------



## Soccer (Oct 29, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Where are the west fields?


Across the street. Technically the City fiends that Silverlakes rents from the City for large events.  Some State Cup Game’s have been there.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 29, 2017)

Soccer said:


> Across the street. Technically the City fiends that Silverlakes rents from the City for large events.  Some State Cup Game’s have been there.


Wow!


----------



## Toch (Oct 31, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> What happened to Surf?  Looking at the 45 girls teams accepted to the 2001 bracket only 7 of them (3 are from SoCal) are in the top 100 based on Got Soccer.  If you look just at SoCal and use Youth Soccer Rankings only 4 out of the 25 SoCal teams will be there.   It still looks like a good tournament but no longer one of the elite.


Once you said gotsoccer you lost all credibility ...


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 1, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> 400 feet from the east fields


To be fair, if it was part of the Silverlakes venue, they would put it on their website map or describe it as part of their property. Othwerwise, describing their tournament as "all at one venue" and playing on "world class surfaces," as they do in their tournament website, is a bit of a stretch.

Can you walk between the two, or will they enforce their "no walk-ins" policy?


----------



## G03_SD (Nov 1, 2017)

Soccer said:


> Across the street. Technically the City fiends that Silverlakes rents from the City for large events.  Some State Cup Game’s have been there.


Hope they do a better job of prepping these fields than Cal South. Last year at State Cup these fields were ankle deep and muddy earlier in the day.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey Silverlakes...  Since it is too late to make the matchups fair, or refund teams that clearly made a mistake trusting that you'd provide fair value for the service for which you are being paid, how about you asshats at least move the games scheduled for the West fields back to the 'right' side of the road since the DA teams are most assuredly not coming.

Whatever fields you had reserved from them should now be available for the lowly teams in the AMG tier, no?

If you do that small favor, I will cancel all my plans for www.silverlakestournamentssuck.com


----------



## Soccer (Nov 6, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> Hey Silverlakes...  Since it is too late to make the matchups fair, or refund teams that clearly made a mistake trusting that you'd provide fair value for the service for which you are being paid, how about you asshats at least move the games scheduled for the West fields back to the 'right' side of the road since the DA teams are most assuredly not coming.
> 
> Whatever fields you had reserved from them should now be available for the lowly teams in the AMG tier, no?
> 
> If you do that small favor, I will cancel all my plans for www.silverlakestournamentssuck.com


I hear the DA teams may play.  It would be a Game or 2.  Just a friendly,not officially part of the Tournament. 

Playing against teams in the southwest conference. 

Are parents going to let their kids play in a friendly risking injury when a couple weeks after, you have Florida.  Florida has to be a big expense.  Risk it all for a friendly?

The games cannot be on the schedule.  US Soccer has not approved the event.  Nor will they.  They want the girls fresh for Florida.

Silverlakes doesn’t care.  It’s all about ego. DA teams aren’t even paying for the Scrimmage.

Short you have a valid complaint, if the fields are as bad as they have been in the past on that side.

Did they put the Little’s on the West side too?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 6, 2017)

DA teams are playing a Showcase, 3 games over 3 Days.  We haven’t heard that DA teams aren’t planning to attend.

Sucks that they split the venue.  Sounds like your girls should sweep their division, but I know that’s not the point. You pay to play the best competition.

Good luck to your DD’s and enjoy the Turkey!


----------



## Soccer (Nov 6, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> DA teams are playing a Showcase, 3 games over 3 Days.  We haven’t heard that DA teams aren’t planning to attend.
> 
> Sucks that they split the venue.  Sounds like your girls should sweep their division, but I know that’s not the point. You pay to play the best competition.
> 
> Good luck to your DD’s and enjoy the Turkey!


How is that when US Soccer DID NOT Sanction the event.  Plus per DA rules you cannot play more then 2 days in a row.

The only way these games are played is as a Friendly.  I doubt Legends will risk putting the games on the Schedule when it is not sanctioned by US Soccer.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 6, 2017)

Soccer said:


> How is that when US Soccer DID NOT Sanction the event.  Plus per DA rules you cannot play more then 2 days in a row.
> 
> The only way these games are played is as a Friendly.  I doubt Legends will risk putting the games on the Schedule when it is not sanctioned by US Soccer.


Sorry, but whomever you are getting your information from is misleading you.  This event has been and remains on our DA calendar.

You are correct about the 2 game days so it may simply be a 2 game over 3 Days Showcase.


----------



## G03_SD (Nov 8, 2017)

Schedule is taken down?


----------



## zags77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Had to update those DA schedules!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like the got the 2001 AMG back on to the main fields on Friday.


----------



## zags77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah bit of a mixed bag.....

Friday ALL AMG 2001 Flight teams at Main Complex  
Saturday ALL AMG 2001 Flight team at the WEST complex
Sunday 5 AMG 2001 Flight matches at the Main Complex and 5 AMG Flight matches at the West Complex.

Lets be honest, this event isn't about AMG flight teams, its about DA, DPL and ECNL teams.  Still think your better off being in the lowest flight at Surf Thanksgiving or Summer because at least all the coaches are on the same grounds.....

Had hope they would get it right and match the top competition vs. one another, but at least they listened on the fields.


----------



## Overlap (Nov 8, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Yeah bit of a mixed bag.....
> 
> Friday ALL AMG 2001 Flight teams at Main Complex
> Saturday ALL AMG 2001 Flight team at the WEST complex
> ...


let's be honest, it's about college coaches getting to see the player's that have reached out, doesn't matter which flight or if they're at Surf, Nomads, or Silverlakes. If the player's invite them and the coach is interested, they'll be there, yes, at all venues. Your post make it sounds like it's the end all, be all to play the top flight or that the match up's are such a big deal, the coaches don't care as they're going to see player's, not an entire match or teams they could care less which one wins or loses. My oldest DD played for a top flight team that went to Nomads last year, several kids were seen and offers were made from there too. It's crazy to think otherwise....they're looking at the player's, not the match up, just enjoy the game and your DD's journey, it goes by very fast.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Nov 8, 2017)

Overlap said:


> let's be honest, it's about college coaches getting to see the player's that have reached out, doesn't matter which flight or if they're at Surf, Nomads, or Silverlakes. If the player's invite them and the coach is interested, they'll be there, yes, at all venues. Your post make it sounds like it's the end all, be all to play the top flight or that the match up's are such a big deal, the coaches don't care as they're going to see player's, not an entire match or teams they could care less which one wins or loses. My oldest DD played for a top flight team that went to Nomads last year, several kids were seen and offers were made from there too. It's crazy to think otherwise....they're looking at the player's, not the match up, just enjoy the game and your DD's journey, it goes by very fast.


If one game has one or two girls asking to be seen, but another game has 6-7 girls (across both teams) asking to be seen, which game gives the coach the most bang for its buck?  (And let's be honest, for the later age groups - the coaches are probably seeing prospects for the first time, so it is all a numbers game to them.. e.g. see as many as possible to find a good fit.)

And if, as a college coach, I have two games I might watch, and one is across the street on crappy fields, vs another one that is right in front of me - I'm staying put.

So - while you are correct that coaches don't care about the outcomes, and they do indeed come to watch individual players not teams, you miss the whole point of the complaint.  I am missing quality time over the holiday with my family so my daughter can get as much exposure as possible.  This tournament has taken our money and *unfairly pre-determined based on nothing* that other girls are more worthy of exposure - or said in another way, get more privileged use of tournament resources.  We'll be there trying the make the best of it, not only for my DD but for her teammates as well, but the tournament organizers have done a shitty job.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 8, 2017)

At least you have another game on the main fields


----------



## jojosoccer (Nov 9, 2017)

I've had 2 children go through this, I'm on # 3....
If your child sends the invite and your child is a potential recruit- the coach WILL walk across the street to watch her play. It's all in the email/invite and what the coach is looking for.
Coaches don't travel just to sit at one field. In fact last year I know of coaches that drove from silver lakes to Surf. And I know in the past, coaches who travelled to SD and attended Surf and Nomads and Carlsbad Nov Nights.
They WILL walk across the street before they drive to Oceanside.


----------



## Overlap (Nov 9, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> If one game has one or two girls asking to be seen, but another game has 6-7 girls (across both teams) asking to be seen, which game gives the coach the most bang for its buck?  (And let's be honest, for the later age groups - the coaches are probably seeing prospects for the first time, so it is all a numbers game to them.. e.g. see as many as possible to find a good fit.)
> 
> And if, as a college coach, I have two games I might watch, and one is across the street on crappy fields, vs another one that is right in front of me - I'm staying put.
> 
> So - while you are correct that coaches don't care about the outcomes, and they do indeed come to watch individual players not teams, you miss the whole point of the complaint.  I am missing quality time over the holiday with my family so my daughter can get as much exposure as possible.  This tournament has taken our money and *unfairly pre-determined based on nothing* that other girls are more worthy of exposure - or said in another way, get more privileged use of tournament resources.  We'll be there trying the make the best of it, not only for my DD but for her teammates as well, but the tournament organizers have done a shitty job.


interesting thought process however, what if the coach is only looking for 1-2 players and the kid that reached out is the position he's actually looking for? This is my second DD going through this process and from what I've seen in the past years, that doesn't fit how it worked. If you're concerned about quality time, I'd think you be glad it's at Silverlakes. It's not an overnight stay, you have Thanksgiving at home and commute from home, beats staying in a hotel during the holiday right? Again, you're missing the point, if your DD sent the invites, they'll come to see her if the interest level is there, she still has LV and the ID camps that she gets an actual invite to see her, (that's where it finally happens)....nothing is perfect, as I said, the journey goes by super fast, it's her journey, we're just along for the ride and help guide them, just enjoy it.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Nov 9, 2017)

Overlap said:


> interesting thought process however, what if the coach is only looking for 1-2 players and the kid that reached out is the position he's actually looking for? This is my second DD going through this process and from what I've seen in the past years, that doesn't fit how it worked. If you're concerned about quality time, I'd think you be glad it's at Silverlakes. It's not an overnight stay, you have Thanksgiving at home and commute from home, beats staying in a hotel during the holiday right? Again, you're missing the point, if your DD sent the invites, they'll come to see her if the interest level is there, she still has LV and the ID camps that she gets an actual invite to see her, (that's where it finally happens)....nothing is perfect, as I said, the journey goes by super fast, it's her journey, we're just along for the ride and help guide them, just enjoy it.


Outside of a supremely crafted letter, a highlight reel for the ages, and team that has performed very well at high levels of competition - how is my DD supposed to attract a coach's attention?  (The question is rhetorical.. she is already having some direct dialogue with a few coaches via contacts that started via emails preceding other camps/showcases.)

The coaches she wants to attract don't know her (yet), and I'd imagine many/most of the other girls at the showcase are writing to the exact same coaches.  There are a limited number of coaches coming from schools she'd potentially like to attend.  Why do coaches even come to these showcases?  Assumedly because they provide a concentration of relatively high performing talent to make the evaluation process more efficient.  So, if these coaches get 20+ emails from girls leading into the weekend, and they don't have any exposure to the majority of the girls in advance (of course some may already have some conversations going), then it is a numbers game to them.  

As I have already said, we'll make the most of it.  The horse is dead at this point.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 9, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> Outside of a supremely crafted letter, a highlight reel for the ages, and team that has performed very well at high levels of competition - how is my DD supposed to attract a coach's attention?  (The question is rhetorical.. she is already having some direct dialogue with a few coaches via contacts that started via emails preceding other camps/showcases.)
> 
> The coaches she wants to attract don't know her (yet), and I'd imagine many/most of the other girls at the showcase are writing to the exact same coaches.  There are a limited number of coaches coming from schools she'd potentially like to attend.  Why do coaches even come to these showcases?  Assumedly because they provide a concentration of relatively high performing talent to make the evaluation process more efficient.  So, if these coaches get 20+ emails from girls leading into the weekend, and they don't have any exposure to the majority of the girls in advance (of course some may already have some conversations going), then it is a numbers game to them.
> 
> As I have already said, we'll make the most of it.  The horse is dead at this point.


We never crafter any letters or videos. Talked her coach/DOC of the schools she was interested in and they got the coach to show up.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 9, 2017)

That's the value of being with a bigger club that has more connections and a track record of placing players in college.


----------



## jojosoccer (Nov 9, 2017)

Your coach or DOC should be texting or calling on her behalf


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Nov 9, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> We never crafter any letters or videos. Talked her coach/DOC of the schools she was interested in and they got the coach to show up.


You should preface this that your dd has been to the camps and traveled with the WNT u-17. Kind of speaks for herself, no?
Context is everything.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 9, 2017)

shortBUTslow said:


> Outside of a supremely crafted letter, a highlight reel for the ages, and team that has performed very well at high levels of competition - how is my DD supposed to attract a coach's attention?  (The question is rhetorical.. she is already having some direct dialogue with a few coaches via contacts that started via emails preceding other camps/showcases.)
> 
> The coaches she wants to attract don't know her (yet), and I'd imagine many/most of the other girls at the showcase are writing to the exact same coaches.  There are a limited number of coaches coming from schools she'd potentially like to attend.  Why do coaches even come to these showcases?  Assumedly because they provide a concentration of relatively high performing talent to make the evaluation process more efficient.  So, if these coaches get 20+ emails from girls leading into the weekend, and they don't have any exposure to the majority of the girls in advance (of course some may already have some conversations going), then it is a numbers game to them.
> 
> As I have already said, we'll make the most of it.  The horse is dead at this point.


It sounds like you want the Showcase to do the work for you.....they only create the environment.  Our DD’s need to do the leg work!  Colleges recruit players, not teams!


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> It sounds like you want the Showcase to do the work for you.....they only create the environment.  Our DD’s need to do the leg work!  Colleges recruit players, not teams!


Kicker- have you settled on which PR firm will be representing your dd? With her Instagram and Youtube following, they are going to need additional parking and bleachers installed so everyone gets to see her.  On a side note, Do DA rules apply to futsal tournaments? we need to get the Scapegoats or Honey Badgers back together...


----------



## zags77 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> It sounds like you want the Showcase to do the work for you.....they only create the environment.  Our DD’s need to do the leg work!  Colleges recruit players, not teams!


Kicker I think your are missing the point.  You enter tournaments and showcases because you want to play the best competition possible.  If our team is a playing a high level team and more coaches come out to watch then that increases our players exposure.   So yes in theory we want the showcase to put us against the best teams.

I have no doubt that the players will be seen by the coaches they are writing to.  End of the the day we want to play different teams than we usually see on our gaming circuit.  Our team entered this tournament in the hopes of playing top competition and proving we are equally as good as some ECNL and DPL teams.  Legends stacked the deck to not allow DPL teams to play good SCDSL and CSL teams.  

2 weeks to go, look forward to seeing the results and hearing which venue had the better draw!  Good luck to all....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 10, 2017)

Sparky9 said:


> Kicker- have you settled on which PR firm will be representing your dd? With her Instagram and Youtube following, they are going to need additional parking and bleachers installed so everyone gets to see her.  On a side note, Do DA rules apply to futsal tournaments? we need to get the Scapegoats or Honey Badgers back together...


I believe the Winter Break May allow for a reunion!!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 10, 2017)

Legends is allowing Eagles DPL to play Slammers which is the 2nd palace SCDSL Champions team.


----------



## zags77 (Nov 10, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Legends is allowing Eagles DPL to play Slammers which is the 2nd palace SCDSL Champions team.


Yes more of that please!!!  Look forward to the result!

I’m more excited for the rematch of Eagles DPL vs SC Del sol 1-1 draw from Oct 14th!  Time to see who the better DPL team is!


----------



## Justafan (Nov 10, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Legends is allowing Eagles DPL to play Slammers which is the 2nd palace SCDSL Champions team.


What age group?


----------



## zags77 (Nov 12, 2017)

Justafan said:


> What age group?


G'01


----------



## zags77 (Nov 13, 2017)

Updated CRL standings for the G'01 age group....

http://2017crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=D18DB01D-87A9-4D9E-B4A5-53B34EA63233&tournamentguid=D388082C-745C-4D0B-B45D-8D225EAC7B94


----------



## Speed (Aug 7, 2019)

I see that this thread is old. Any additional thoughts or comments regarding the SilverLakes Thanksgiving showcase?


----------

